# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  Θερμίδες και καταθλιψη

## anne2

Σήμερα
3/4 κουλούρι 
1 μαρούλι+ λίγη κέτσαπ
ένα πιάτο γεματο πατατες με ταχίνι......(έκανα γυμναστικη 
όταν έφαγα το μισό και εφαγα το υπολοιπο μετα απο ώρες)
Σας φαίνεται κι εσας υπεραρκετες οι θερμίδες που πηρα πάλι; 
Mε πιάνει καταθλιψη όσο και να προσπαθώ να τρωώ καλύτερα.

----------


## anne2

δεν θα φαω τιποτα για 2-3 μερες. Δεν μπορω αλλιως νιώθω χάλια

----------


## kellyjo92

αχ αυτο το κουλουρι..θεσσαονικης ε?εγω εχω παθει εξαρτηση απο αυτο..οχι δεν ειναι πολλες οι θερμιδες απλα ειναι αρκετοι υδατανθρακες..και?με 2-3μερες χωρις να φας τιποτα δεν θα πετυχεις..εγω οταν τρωω πολυ την επομενη μερα λιωνωωωωω στο γυμναστηριο!με μιση ωρα διαδρομο καις 300 θερμιδες!αν και δεν ειμαι ο καλυτεροςς ανθρωπος για συμβουλες επειδη παθαινω συνεχεια καταθλιψη με τις θερμιδες πρωτον χαλαρωσε και δευτερον καψ τις τις ημερες που ρχοντε!1ενα κιλο ειναι 7000 κατι θερμιδες βαλτα κατω και δες τα!το παν ειναι οταν θες να φας κατι να το τρως και μετα βλεπεις τι θα κανεις..εγω βαζω στοχο την επομενη μερα να μην φαω τοσο!δεν μας κυνηγαει κανενας!αλλα σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα..αμα το σκεφτεις κανονικα 5 γευματα πρεπει να τρωμε και το μαρουλι δεν πιανει καν,οποτε δεν ειναι πολλες!και εμενα η μητερα ενως φιλου μ εχασε κιλα τρωγωντας μονο υδατανθρακες(μακαρονια για τν ακριβια )πρεπει να χαλαρωσουμε λιγο..μια ζωη την εχουμε!τελειοι δεν θα γινουμε ποτε!κ σε οποιον αρεσουμε..αυτα τα λεω μπας και τα ακουω και εγω :P

----------


## anne2

Σήμερα είμαι πιο ήρεμη 
2καφέδες και μετα λιγο τσαι και είμαι οκέι.

----------


## kellyjo92

ρε συ το βραδυ θα πεινασεις ξερω τι σου λεω..κ δεν θα μπορεις να κοιμηθεις..το εχω κανει απειρες φορες!ποσο υψος εχεις και ποσα κιλα εισαι?

----------


## anne2

Μια χαρα θα είμαι θα τα καταφέρω.
38,37; 1.56 εχει 2 μερες να κοιταξω τη ζυγαρια. Ημουν περισοτερα κιλα γιατι ηθελα να γινω καλυτερα, τωρα δεν ξερω.

----------


## Mak

anne2, κορίτσι μου, ζήτησε βοήθεια να βγεις από το φαύλο κύκλο που έχεις μπει.

----------


## anne2

Εχω κουραστεί απο τα πάντα. 
και πως εχω βοηθεια τι; τιποτα και κανεναν δεν έχω αληθεια. Και δεν εκανα ουτε γυμναστικη σήμερα, μια τεμπέλα είμαι

----------


## Mak

αν μαστιγώνεις τον εαυτό σου σε καθημερινη βάση λέγοντάς του "είμαι τεμπέλα, χοντρή", καί ό,τι αλλο περνάει από το μυαλό αου, σίγουρα θα συνεχίσεις να νιώθεις χάλια για πολύ καιρό ακόμη. Όταν λέω βοήθεια, δεν εννοώ κάποιον να σε βοηθήσει να χάσεις βάρος γιατί προφανώς ήδη είσαι σε πολύ κάτω επίπεδα βα΄ρους από το φυσιολογικό και υγιές. Εννοώ βοήθεια ψυχολογική είτε από τους δικούς σου είτε από καποιον ειδικό ώστε να απαλλαχθείς από την ιδεοληψία ότι τρώγοντας "2 καφέδες και μετα λιγο τσαι" θα είσαι ήρεμη με τον εαυτό σου. Αδύναμη, άτονη, ψυχολογικά πεσμένη, σωματικά κουρασμένη θα είσαι αφού θα έχεις διαταράξει τη βιοχημεία του σώματός σου. Όσο δεν τρως, μπαίνεις πιο βαθιά στη διαταραχή και βάζεις λουκέτο στην πόρτα προς την απελευθερωση σου από τη μιζέρια.

----------


## anne2

βλέπω καποιον ειδικό Μακ αλλα κουραστηκα ,ψυχολογικα. Θα εχω παλι ενα προγραμμα δοατροφης μα δεν ξερω αν θα το ακολουθησω. Το μονο που ξερω ειναι οτι κουραστηκα.

----------


## Mak

βρε συ anne μήπως δεν είναι κατάλληλος ο ειδικός, μην νομίζεις , υπάρχουν πολλοί ψυχολόγοι ή διατροφολόγοι που δεν ασχολούνται με τις διατροφικές διαταραχές. Αν δεν βλέπεις αποτέλεσμα σε βαθος χρόνου στο πως ορίζεις και αντιμετωπίζεις τον εαυτό σου, μη διστάσεις να τον κόψεις και να αναζητήσεις αλλού βοήθεια.

----------


## anne2

καινούργιος ειναι, εχω αλλάξει μερικες φορες, με εχει κουρασει κι αυτο. Ισως τωρα να πρεπει να δωσω περισοτερη προσπαθεια μα καθε φορα επιστρεφω σε αυτη τη κουραση, με κουραζουν τα παντα,δεν θελω να χρειαζομαι τιποτα. Γιατι να πρεπει να χρειαζεται τοση προσπαθεια;

ειχε δικιο η kelly οτι θα θελω κατι αποψε μα δεν θελω να το παρακανω, φοβαμαι. Τι να κανω;

----------


## anne2

Μπα ξέχασε το δεν χρειαζομαι τιποτα, μπορω να είμαι δυνατη

----------


## kellyjo92

ρε συ ποσο σε καταλαβαινω δεν φανταζεσαι...ακριβως τα ιδια σκεφτομαι και εγω!απλα εχω παρατηρησει πως αν γινει εστω και κατι καλο στην ζωη μου μονο τοτε ξεχναω ολο αυτο με την διατροφη κτλπ.αυτο εχω καταλαβει!πισω απο ολα αυτα κριβοντε πιστευω πολυ βαθια συναισθηματα,ενα κενο και απλα ειμαστε ενοχικοι κ πιστευουμε οτι δεν αξιζουμε τιποτα!και εγω επισκεφτει απειρους ψυχολογους και με ειχε κουρασει το να αλλαζω συνεχεια,ομως τωρα που πλεον βρηκα την καταλληλη πιστεψε με αρχιζω να βελτιωνομαι.ειναι η καλυτερη βοηθεια!εισαι δυνατη,αλλα χρησημοποιησε το οχι στο να μην τρως αλλα στο να σηκωθεις στα ποδια σου και να νιωθεις καλα!βγες,διασκεδασε αγαπησε τον εαυτο σου!μονο αυτον εχεις,και μια φορα ειναι η ζωη,εδω και τωρα!και δυστυχως θελει προσπαθεια!ομως ολα ειναι θεμα επιλογων και εμεις εχουμε επιλεξει να μαστιγονομαστε και να κανουμε κακο στον εαυτο μας!μπορουμε να επιλεξουμε να ειμαστε καλα..συγνωμη αν σε κουρασα αλλα με εχει πιασει κ εμενα κατι διοτι ενω προχτες ολα καλα εφαγα λιγο χτες ειχα φαει ενα βραστο αυτο βγηκα εγινε κατι απογοητευτικα κ γυρισα σπιτι μ κ εφαγα σοκολατες!και δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω απο τις εννοχες και με κουραζει σκεφτομαι οτι τωρα ολη την βδομαδα πρεπει να κανω παρα πολυ γυμναστικη,και χτυπησα κ τ ποδι μ χτες κ εχω φρικαρει.γτ αν παθω κατι κ δν μπορω ν παω γυμναστηριο θα τρελαθω...δυσκολα τα πραγματα...αλλα σε νιωθω...

----------


## kellyjo92

και τελικα καταφερες να μην φας?ουτε εγω θα φαω τιποτα σημερα..πρεπει να διορθωσω το λαθος μου :(

----------


## anne2

δεν εφαγα αλλα σημερα εφαγα παρα πολυ πάλι κι ολο σκεφτομουν τερμα,δεν πεινας σταματα κι εγω συνεχιζα κι ολο σκεφτομουν κακιες για τον εαυτο μου.
κοπηκα λιγο στο χερι μου γιατι ενιωθα τοσο χαλια. 
εκανα μονο 40 λεπτα γυμναστικη μα καταληξα στο κρεβατι κλαιγοντας.

----------


## kellyjo92

και εγω εφαγα τελικα σαν μοσχαρα..αυριο ομως θα παω σιγουρα 3 ωρες γυμναστηριο μακαρι και παραπανω...ουφ

----------


## anne2

σιγουρα δεν έφαγες οσα εγώ (δεν γραφω ποσα εφαγα ντρεπομαι πολύ)

----------


## kellyjo92

στοιχημα?καταρας προχθες δεν εφαγα μονο μια σοκολατα!εφαγα μια σοκολατα ολοκληση ενα γιαουρτι ενα κρουασαν και 4 μπισκοτα!μεγαλα!σημερα εφαγα φασολακια κοτοπουλο 2 ντοματες και μετα κ μια παστα ποντικακι κ καπακι κοιμηθηκα..και στις 2 περιπτωσεις!δν τ εκανα καν εμετο γτ εχω αηδιασει μ τον εαυτο μου!απο αυριο πραγματικα θα προσπαθησω να μην φαω τιποτα,πρεπει..

----------


## anne2

εφαγα 1 φετα ψωμι με τυρι, μια σιταροπουλα, 1/2 μηλο,1/2 καροτο και μακαρονια οσα δεν φανταζεσαι
κανεις κι εσυ εμετο; 
Δεν αντέχω τη κοιλια μου..

----------


## kellyjo92

κανω σχεδον καθε μερα!ετυχε απλα 2 μερες τωρα δεν εκανα!μολισ τρωω ολα φουσκωνουνε πανω μου,τα νιωθω να μου καθοντε και μετα δεν μπορω ουτε εξω να βγω..ντρεπομαι...ρε δεν εφαγες πολυ ξεκολλα!με την γυμναστικη τα καψες!εχεις πολυ περισοτερες αναγκες σε θερμιδες απο αυτες που πηρες!δεν προκειτε να παχυνεις!αλλοι τρωνε αυτα που φαγες μονο σε ενα γευμα!

----------


## anne2

Οι αλλοι δεν ειναι σαν εμενα. Και η γυμναστικη για μενα δεν ειναι αρκετη. Δεν καταλαβαινεις ουτε εσυ; 
εχει και λιγες νύχτες που θέλω να χαράζω στα χέρια μου παλι και προσπαθω να μη το κάνω..δεν είμαι καλά το ξέρω αλλα κουραστηκα.αυριο παω στη θεραπεια και δεν ξερω αν αξιζει να μιλησω για οσα νιωθω

----------


## kellyjo92

οχι σε καταλαβαινω!απλα προσπαθω να μιλησω λογικα,γιατι σκεφτομαι οπως εσυ και δεν θελω να σου μιλαω λογικα οπως προσπαθω να μιλαω και στον εαυτο μου!πηγαινε και μιλα!και εγω εχω αυριο και θελω να βοηθηθω γιατι δεν αντεχω αλλο!βγαλε αυτο που νιωθεις αστο να βγει..και εγω το σκεφτομαι αυτο με τα χερια μου πολυ συχνα!σκεφτομαι και αλλα πολλα..νιωθω μονη μ εντελως και δεν θελω τιποτα πια..αλλα καπου μου γυρναει το μυαλο..πεισμα θελει..ολα ειναι μεσα σ αυτο το καταραμενο το μυαλο μας μπορουμε να ειμαστε ευτυχισμενοι..οπως μ λεει κ η ψυχολογος μου το αξιζω..δεν τ πιστευω αλλα καμια φορα προσπαθω να το πω στον εαυτο μου!πες το και εσυ,προσπαθησε...το αξιζεις και μπορεις να εισαι καλα και ευτυχισμενη!δεν εχεις ζηλεψει ποτε ατομα που τα βλεπεις ευτυχισμενα να καθοντε να γελανε?δεν θα θελες να μπορεις να το εχεις και εσυ αυτο?

----------


## anne2

φυσικα και το αξιζεις εσυ..
θα το θελα αλλα δεν θα συμβειι. 
καληνυχτα κελυ

----------


## kellyjo92

το αξιζεις!και αμα θελεις θα συμβει..σε νιωθω να το ξερεις..και σου ξαναλεω οτι σου το λεω γιατι σε νοιαζομαι χωρις να σε ξερω!καληνυχτα..

----------


## anne2

στηβ θεραπεια ηταν ενταξει σηνερα..

----------


## kellyjo92

μιλησατε ενταξει?σε ηρεμισε καθολου?

----------


## anne2

μου κανε καλο και μετα η οικογενεια με εκανε να νιωθω το αντιθετο αλλα προσπαθω να σκεφτομαι οσα ακουσα στη θεραπεια

δεν το πιστευω ποσα συμβαινουν γυρω μου αλλα τωρα θα προσπαθησω παλι για μενα

----------


## kellyjo92

μπραβο ρε συ :)

----------


## anne2

Πως πηγε εσενα στην θεραπεια;
και πως τα πηγες σημερα;
εμενα με κραταει πονοκεφαλος..

----------


## kellyjo92

σημερα ειχα πιο σημαντικα θεματα..βλεπεις ο πατερας μ εχει για δευτερη φορα ογκο..οποτε η θεραπεια μου ητανε κυριως γυρω απο αυτο!ξεχασα και φαγητο και ολα..εφαγα για να μην στενοχωρω τους δικους μου 1 βραστο αυγο με λιγη σαλατα και μετα πηγα ενα 2ωρο γυμναστηριο..απλα σημερα πραγματικα ειμαι ενα ρακος..πονοκεφαλος?γιατι?

----------


## anne2

Λυπάμαι για τον μπαμπά σου.

----------


## anne2

Εγω δεν θελω οι συγγενεις να μου λένε τι να κάνω. Νιώθω χειρότερα και θυμώνω και με αυτούς και με μενα.

----------


## kellyjo92

τοτε καλυτερα να τους το εξηγησεις!τι εφαγες σημερα?εγω παλι εφαγα πολυ..ενα κουλουρι θεσσαλονικης και μετα ενα γιαουρτι μ κατι φρουτα κ εκανα εμετο λιγο αλλα δν βγηκε ολο...γαμωτο..

----------


## anne2

Ξερω ποσο ασχημα νιωθεις οταν συμβαινει αυτό αλλα μετα κάνω γυμναστική περισσοτερη ώρα

Σήμερα
1/2 κουλούρι
1 μαρούλι+ 1 αγγουράκι και λίγη ντομάτα

----------


## kellyjo92

νιωθω χαλιαα..εφαγα τα παντα τωρα βραδιατικα γαμωτο παλι παλι τα ιδια..το παθαινεις ποτε εσυ?τι να κανω?θελω να ραψω το στομα μου..τι να κανω για να μπορεσω να το ελενξω καλυτερα πες μου σε παρακαλωωω..δεν μπορεσα ν κανω περισσοτερη ωρα γυμναστικη γτ ειχα δουλειες!ειμαι μια χοντρη απαισια και δεν αντεχω αλλο..πλζ πες μου..αν θες στειλε μ u2u,αν δεν θες να το βλεπουν ολοι..

----------


## anne2

Ναι μου συμβαίνει κι εμένα.
Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να στειλω η να παρω μύνημα τώρα λογω του υπολογιστη μου.
δεν είμαι σίγουρη τι πρέπει να σου πώ. Εγω φοβάμαι και αυτο με κανει να το ελεγχω μα ερχονται κι οι στιγμες που τρωώ πολύ και δεν το ελεγχω τόσο.οτι και να κάνω τοτε δεν είναι αρκετο
ομως επισης προσπαθω να τρωω αλλα φοβαμαι παλι

----------


## kellyjo92

οταν σου συμβαινει αυτο,να τρως πολυ κ αν δεν μπορεις να κανεις εμετο τοτε τι γινετε?τι κανεις?νιωθω ηδη οτι παχυνα και αυριο θα φαινετε..ουτε εμαιλ δεν μπορεις να μου στειλεις?μονο εσυ νομιζω οτι μπορεις να με καταλαβεις..δεν εχω κανεναν,δν μπορω αλλο..

----------


## anne2

Συγνωμη κελυ σε καταλαβαινω αληθεια μα καλυτερα να ζητησεις βοήθεια κι όχι απο μένα...
συγνωμη

----------


## anne2

πάλι μεσα στην καταθλιψη είμαι ...δεν ξέρω ποτε ολα θα'ναι καλυτερα

----------


## kellyjo92

τι εχεις?τι σκεφτεσαι?και εγω μια απο τα ιδια

----------


## anne2

Νιώθω μόνη..

----------


## kellyjo92

ολοι μονοι μας ειμαστε..κ εγω νιωθω και ειμαι μονη κ το ξερω..παντως εγω αν θες κατι θα τ κανω....ισως και να μην ειμαστε τοσο μονοι τελικα.....

----------

